# Homepage



## p0p0 (24. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Homepage gemacht, aber nun steht oben immer, wo jetzt hier z.B steht (tutorials.de - Neues Thema erstellen, steht bei mir Neue Seite 1. Wie kann ich dies wegmachen, das da was anderes steht? Ich benutze Frontpage.


----------



## Johannes Postler (24. November 2004)

Das gehört ins HTML-Forum.
Such auf jeden Fall den tag "title" und änder ihn dementsprechend. Er is ganz oben im head-Bereich.


----------



## Chriss2000 (24. November 2004)

Hallo,
gehe auf deiner Seite mit der rechten Maustaste/Kontextmenü "Seiteneigenschaften" auswählen,
unter Registerkarte "Allgemein" bei TITLE deinen Wunschnamen........ eingeben, OK, fertig 
Liebe Grüsse
Chriss


----------

